# Tàng kinh cát > Tài liệu & chương trình tiện ích khác >  ElectroDroid ứng dụng hay hay

## newbieCNC

Mua điện thoại mấy ngày, vọc cái google play, có cái này hay phết các bác ah: ElectroDroid. Em thích cái điện trở và các chân in/out của các chuẩn kết nối, rồi cái datasheet cho chíp avr với pic. Nói chung rất tiện lợi. em ui nó













https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ttronica&hl=vi




> The app includes:
> • Resistor color code decoder (3-6 bands);
> • SMD Resistor Code;
> • Inductor color code decoder;
> • Ohm’s law calculator;
> • Reactance/Resonance calculator;
> • Voltage divider;
> • Resistors ratio, value/series/parallel;
> • Capacitor charge calculation;
> ...

----------

anhxco, CBNN, CKD, Nam CNC, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## anhxco

Hay, mà không có con android nào để dùng  :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

thấy cụ có cái máy tính bảng andoir mà ta

----------


## anhxco

> thấy cụ có cái máy tính bảng andoir mà ta


hehe, cái đó em mua về để cài linux bác ui, nó cùi lắm, không mang theo mình để làm sổ tay đc.

----------


## nhatson

> hehe, cái đó em mua về để cài linux bác ui, nó cùi lắm, không mang theo mình để làm sổ tay đc.


hehe, sỗ tay thì sổ giấy cho nó lành ah

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> hehe, sỗ tay thì sổ giấy cho nó lành ah


Có khi bác nói đúng, có lẽ em nên tập thói quen đấy, chứ không ít khi cầm đến bút, chử ngày càng xấu tệ  :Frown:

----------


## newbieCNC

Em vẫn dùng cả số, kết hợp mấy cái phần mềm: onenote, Google keep. Bây giờ công nghệ đám "mây mưa" nên cũng tiện phết. Đồng bộ mọi nơi. À cái trên có cả trên windows phone bác ah

----------


## nhatson

> Em vẫn dùng cả số, kết hợp mấy cái phần mềm: onenote, Google keep. Bây giờ công nghệ đám "mây mưa" nên cũng tiện phết. Đồng bộ mọi nơi. À cái trên có cả trên windows phone bác ah


sổ tay lật ra cái feeling nó vẫn nó khác
hôm nào bác thử đọc 1000 trang tài liệu PDF, với cuốn ấy in ra sẽ bít ngay  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Có khi bác nói đúng, có lẽ em nên tập thói quen đấy, chứ không ít khi cầm đến bút, chử ngày càng xấu tệ


cụ sắm thêm tấm sắt, kiếm mấy cục nam châm bé tẹo như hạt đậu, dán note lên, feeling tốt hơn là làm note và remember trong tbi IT

----------


## newbieCNC

> sổ tay lật ra cái feeling nó vẫn nó khác
> hôm nào bác thử đọc 1000 trang tài liệu PDF, với cuốn ấy in ra sẽ bít ngay


Rưng mà có cái CTRL + F thì nó ăn đứt bác ah

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Rưng mà có cái CTRL + F thì nó ăn đứt bác ah


em hỏi thật, bác đọc hết 1000 trang pdf bao giờ chưa??

----------


## newbieCNC

em trả lời thiệt, chưa bác ah, tối đa 300 tr ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

hehe, tra cứu PDF thì okies, còn nghiền ngẫm phải giấy in ah, nhức nhối của màn hình là ko phủ được trang in,
trước em có DIY cái chân quay màn hình đứng nhưng vẫn thấy ko thoải mái bàng giấy in, dành huỷ hoại môi trường tí vậy

----------

Khoa C3, newbieCNC

----------


## newbieCNC

"Xoay dọc" màn hình, xu hướng mới của người dùng internet, 

em cũng thích nằm dọc, nằm ngang chán rồi,có mấy cái ảnh hay hay lượm từ in tơ lét, hôm nào có xèng mua cái về vọc

----------

Khoa C3, nhatson, zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

Các cụ khoe hàng đấy à, toàn hàng ác ôn nhể.

----------


## anhxco

Cái nì thì bác NS nói đúng à, đọc gì cũng không bằng độc trên giấy, trước công việc e suôt ngày đọc datasheet, cái nào cần nghiền ngẫm cũng in ra, chứ thường độc trên máy chủ yếu như bác New cnc nói, đọc lướt tìm từ khóa là chính. Chơ nên mấy thằng gì gì mới ngâm cứu cho ra sách điện tử, chưa thử bao giờ nhưng chắc cũng không bằng giấy đc.
Việc note là 1 cách để ghi nhớ bác ạ.

----------


## nhatson

em nhớ là co 1 nghiên cứu chứng minh là, ghi chép tay sẽ giúp nhớ tốt hơn là dùng máy, 
có liên hệ giữ hoạt động của tay và khả năng não bộ>> phương tây họ hay học thêm về bộ môn nghệ thuật như dàn, vẽ


http://www.womenshealthvn.com/ky-nan...se-hoc-tot-hon

----------


## nhatson

http://www.khoahoc.com.vn/khampha/kh...va-nao-bo.aspx

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Bắt đầu thực hiện ngay hôm nay, chắc đêm cuốn sổ ra tập viết chử cái trước  :Smile:

----------

